# Tổng hợp các dòng xịt khoáng nha đam tốt nhất 2018



## nusy (13/6/18)

*Xịt khoáng nha đam là các dòng sản phẩm được ưa chuộng tại Hàn Quốc và được các cô gái Việt hào hứng đón nhận bởi khả năng cấp ẩm tốt, bao bì đẹp và độ lành tính.*

Xịt khoáng được xem là món mỹ phẩm cần thiết và tiện lợi dành cho mọi loại da vì độ lành tính và chức năng cấp nước, cấp ẩm cơ bản để lại làn da khỏe mạnh và căng mịn tức thì. Ngoài các dòng xịt khoáng chỉ chứa nguồn nước khoáng tự nhiên, xịt khoáng nha đam kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa khả năng cấp ẩm, làm dịu da và bảo vệ da nhờ thành phần nước nha đam nổi tiếng trong việc điều trị da cháy nắng, dưỡng ẩm sâu và lành tính cho mọi loại da.

Dưới đây là những mẫu xịt khoáng nha đam từ các thương hiệu Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng được ưa chuộng nhất trên thị trường hiện nay:

*Xịt khoáng lô hội The Face Shop Aloe Fresh Soothing Mist*

*

*​
Xịt khoáng lô hội The Face Shop Aloe Fresh Soothing Mist được chiết xuất 90% từ lá lô hội được dùng cho tất cả các loại da, sản phẩm được đóng chai nhựa màu xanh lô hội đơn giản nhưng thuần khiết và thanh nhã đúng với chất lượng của chai xịt khoáng thành phần lô hội tự nhiên lành tính và nguồn cung cấp dưỡng chất cho da. Chai xịt khoáng nha đam này cũng là một trong sản phẩm giá rẻ mà chất lượng từ thương hiệu The Face Shop quen thuộc tại Việt Nam, các bạn gái có thể dễ dàng tìm mua trên thị trường.

* Xịt Khoáng Dưỡng Ẩm Từ Nha Đam White Organia Good *

*

*​
Xịt Khoáng Dưỡng Ẩm Từ Nha Đam White Organia Good  có chiết xuất 98% từ lá nha đam tự nhiên tươi mới, với đầy đủ những công dụng mà các cô gái mong đợi từ tinh chất nha đam thần thánh với khả năng cấp ẩm vượt trội, lành tính cho da và đem lại làn da khỏe mạnh, đủ ẩm, kiềm dầu tự nhiên chỉ với việc xịt khoáng cơ bản mỗi khi làn da cần cung cấp nước hay làm dịu da sau khi đi ra ngoài. Bao bì sản phẩm đẹp mắt cùng vòi xịt đầu phun tỏa đều và mạnh giúp tiết kiệm lượng xịt khoáng trong mỗi lần xịt.

*Xịt khoáng nha đam Innisfree Aloe Revital Skin Mist *

*

*​
Xịt khoáng dưỡng ẩm từ nha đam Innisfree Aloe Revital Skin Mist là phức hợp nha đam Jeju chỉ có ở dòng sản phẩm nha đam Innisfree với tinh chất gel trong suốt của nha đam giúp bổ sung nước, làm dịu da kết hợp với Madecassoside có chức năng phục hồi tổn thương, giúp ngăn da mất nước, tạo lớp màng bảo hộ săn chắc, giúp da đề kháng tốt hơn với tia nắng mặt trời độc hại.

Sản phẩm xịt khoáng Innisfree cao cấp hơn các dòng xịt khoáng chiết xuất nha đam tự nhiên 95% hay 92% của các thương hiệu khác, với những bổ sung thành phần dưỡng, chăm sóc và bảo vệ da đồng thời vẫn an toàn và lành tính cho da nên các cô gái có làn da nhạy cảm cũng có thể an tâm sử dụng.

*Xịt khoáng nha đam Nature republic Aloe Vera Soothing Gel Mist*

*

*​
Xịt khoáng nha đam Nature republic Aloe Vera Soothing Gel Mist đến từ thương hiệu Nature Republic của Hàn Quốc được thành lập từ tháng 3 năm 2009 với các sản phẩm sử dụng các thành phần từ thiên nhiên.

Xịt khoáng Nature Republic Soothing & Moisture Aloe Vera 92% Soothing Gel Mist có chiết xuất 92% từ lá nha đam thiên nhiên, với khả năng cung cấp độ ẩm, giúp làn da được hấp thụ những lợi ích vượt trội nhất của tinh chất nha đam như cấp ẩm, làm mềm da, bảo vệ da chống nắng tự nhiên và làm dịu da cháy nắng.
Sản phẩm không chứa dầu khoáng, Parapen và màu nhân tạo giúp giảm thiểu tối đa nguy cơ bị kích ứng da cho làn da nhạy cảm nhất. Có thể dùng để xịt khoáng tiện lợi bất cứ khi nào bạn cảm thấy da khô căng thiếu ẩm, sau khi ra nắng hay sau các bước làm sạch da, trước và sau lớp make up.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

